

Digital Ocean giving $50 credits on Black Friday to new customers - keviv

Just found that Digital Ocean is offering $50 credits on black friday. That literally means 10 months of free VPS. Use the code: BLACK50. Use my affiliate link if you want. http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bit.ly&#x2F;IkEFN6
======
codegeek
EDIT: I did not scroll all the way down. The promo code input field is at the
very bottom of the billing page. So disregard this post of mine please. To
confirm, I got the $50 credit successfully.

The bit.ly link resolves to this

[https://www.digitalocean.com/?refcode=4d7fb2079a96](https://www.digitalocean.com/?refcode=4d7fb2079a96)

There is no way to apply a discount code while creating a new account. Looks
like you need to open a support ticket to apply discount codes ?

[https://www.digitalocean.com/community/questions/any-
active-...](https://www.digitalocean.com/community/questions/any-active-promo-
codes-for-septermber-2013)

~~~
unsquare
Worked for me as a new customer.

1\. Create Account

2\. Click Billing

3\. Bottom of the page Code : BLACK50

4\. Paypal 5$ (
[http://i.imgur.com/gHAaEZW.png](http://i.imgur.com/gHAaEZW.png) )

5\. Create Droplet - 5$/month

6\. 11 months of VPS for 5$

[http://i.imgur.com/0Zbad7u.png](http://i.imgur.com/0Zbad7u.png)

~~~
Casseres
Did not work for me. My Billing history only has PayPal in it. I created a
support ticket.

I'm sure they're busy today with all the new sign-ups, I'm curious how long it
will take.

~~~
Casseres
^ Resolved. Credit was manually added by support staff.

I look forward to trying out Digital Ocean.

------
coolnow
I like DO for hosting small, non-critical stuff. However, i can't help but
notice how they're giving away too much free service. How are they (planning
on) making money?

------
stevewillows
I've been on DO for a few weeks. It was a bit like a learning curve at first,
but I really like the service. However, I passed on the promo because there
has to be a day where I actually pay for their service.

------
hrjet
I like what I see in Digital Ocean's offers and will be most likely choosing
them the next time I need a host. Are there any catches to look out for?

------
atixid91
[https://www.digitalocean.com/?refcode=4d7fb2079a96](https://www.digitalocean.com/?refcode=4d7fb2079a96)

------
munimkazia
That was all the motivation I needed to finally kick start my side project.
Redeemed the offer. Thanks!

------
MWil
I'm getting "that promo code has expired" :(

~~~
rdsoze
Its working for me. Got the 50$ credit \m/

------
atixid91
[https://www.digitalocean.com/?refcode=4d7fb2079a96](https://www.digitalocean.com/?refcode=4d7fb2079a96)
This is the best deal I could have ever got. Thanks.

------
talles
What about who is already a customer?

~~~
xuki
I got this from support

 _Hello

Thanks for writing in to claim this promo code!

For existing users we've decided to extend the offer in such a way;

a) we charge your credit card $25, if the charge is successful, we match that
with a $25 credit, for a total of $50.

b) you make a deposit of $25 on your PayPal payments page

If you chose option (a) please respond to this ticket with: "I authorize you
to charge my card on file $25 for the black friday promo!" If the charge is
successful we will credit you the additional $25 and respond to you to
confirm.

If you chose option (b) simply make your PayPal deposit and then let us know
in this ticket, we will review and credit you the $25 and send you a
confirmation.

If you have any other questions about this please let us know.

Regards DigitalOcean Support_

~~~
bratsche
I wonder if a new customer who gets the discount could then go and create a
ticket and pay $25 to get a second discount. Hmm. :)

------
keviv
Clickable Link: [http://bit.ly/IkEFN6](http://bit.ly/IkEFN6)

------
calgaryeng
Thanks for posting this!

------
RU
this promo code has expired =((((((((((

------
GrahamsNumber
If I want to host multiple websites, would I have to register multiple
accounts with DO, or can I sign up for multiple plans with the same account?

~~~
coolnow
You can make a number of different "droplets" (instances) through 1 account,
provided it has enough funds. However, if you want to host a few small
websites, you can do that on 1 droplet using Apache or Nginx to set a
directory for each domain.

